# Bearings in Brushless motors.



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys how often do you change the bearings in your brushless motors ? I have mainly novak SS motors and a couple Losi for off road racing. I have heard the Losi bearings are junk and need replaced often. I clean the motors after every 2 races and re-oil the bearings already.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

not shear about the losi bearings being junk . but as long as you keep them clean i would say they should be ok. i use acer racing bearing myself but i have not replaced the ones in my motor so. idk if they have any or not for the motors


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I ran a Castle 7700kv in a T4 for over one and a half years and never had to do anything to it. I heard and have experienced that brushless motors are maintenance free. I hope I didn't just jinx myself. ha


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I remove the stock bearings as soon as I get the motor and replace them with a higher quality bearing. The Duo bearings are packed solid in red grease, even cleaning them will not give max. power output from the motor and the I.D. of the bearing is slightly undersized (cheap). If you pick up some good quality bearings you'll see a performance increase and the motor will last longer.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

never thought to do that.looks like i will be getting new bearing for my brushless motors


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody know the bearing sizes in the Castle 4600 and 5700 motors. Castle would not tell me the size saying they did not know as they buy the motors assembled and complete.


----------

